# Need help with filtration system for my new 135g tank



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Hi fellow members.
I just bought a 135g and would like suggestions as to what filter should i get. My plan is to keep about 30-40 approx 4" african cicihlids (not planted tank).
Should undergravel filter be included in my consideration?
This would be my first real fish tank so bear with me if i do ask some stupid questions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:wink: No such thing as a stupid question. You're gonna get a variety of ans. from folks w/ many different set-ups. I'm not a fan of undergravel filters & rather prefer a multi or combo approach. Eheim, A/P, Hagen, MarineLand all make quality filters in a number of price ranges. Some will swear by one & curse all others. The combo in my sig works well for my messy gang but it's far from the best out there. If money is no object Eheim is rated tops by most. Some will tell you a sump / wet-dry set-up is the way to go while others have had much success w/ in-line or modular set-ups. There really is no right or wrong as long as the filtration matches the needs of the tank size, turnover ratio & inhabitants. "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion.
Don't quite understand but have a rough idea though  .
What would your shopping list like if you have my tank and fishes?  
(don't like the wet/dry filter thought, is too big of a set up, love the canister, is like plug and play)


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> What would your shopping list like if you have my tank and fishes?
> (don't like the wet/dry filter thought, is too big of a set up, love the canister, is like plug and play)


 8) It's not often I get to spend other folks money so forgive me in advance. :lol:

1> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... avaluepack or
1> http://www.petsolutions.com/Fluval-FX5- ... 01813.aspx or
1> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... sterfilter +

2> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... owerfilter +

2> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ct ... head295gph

That was fun!! Can we shop for cars next?? I seen this canary testarossa.....   "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

lol. will get to you regarding the car.
thanks moneygetter1.
will post after i finish researching YOUR shopping list.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

I like the 3rd choice better. Prefer not to put all my eggs in one basket 

1 XP4
2 Aquaclear 110
2 Maxi jet 1200

How about this....
1 C360
1 Aquaclear 110
1 Emperor 400
2 Penguin
let me know what you think.
btw, why would we need powerhead for?

thanks


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> How about this....
> 1 C360
> 1 Aquaclear 110
> 1 Emperor 400
> ...


MarineLand C360 is only rated for 100g although I have heard good things about them & combined w/ another filter or two should do OK. The Emp 400 (another M/L product) is a quality power filter & again combined with 1 or two of the others, should work well. My personal preferance of A/C 110 is experience. I've used most of the A/C line & have had little or no problems w/ set-up , maint. or longevity. (my A/C 500 is running close to 5yrs. now) The M/L Penguin line is actually being discontinued but can still be purchased several places. (it's too sm. for your needs) The powerheads is this set-up, as in mine, would be to increase water movement. Quite often in large / long tanks there are 'deadspots'. Positioned correctly they would assist in moving the flow to those areas. Not absolutely necessary but very helpful.
1 XP4 
2 Aquaclear 110 
2 Maxi jet 1200 
Should work very well. Plenty of bio, mech & movement!! I like it..... SOLD!! "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Done deal! Thanks.
No need for ugf?
About retailer....understand bigalonline delivery is pretty slow, how true is it base on your exprience?
Heard good thing about aquariumguy.com though.
Tell me what you think moneygetter1.
Thanks.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) BigAl's is a quality discount retailer w/ very good cust. serv. I've heard that slow complaint before but never experienced it. Shop around for the best price & if they have the same model, they will beat the price. (gotta use the phone for that). Because no one place carries everything, I have several resources that I use for different items. Some places might offer free shipping at certain times or buy 2 & get 1 ect. I usually chk. them all before a major purchase.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Aquarium-Supplies+C1.aspx

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/shop.cfm?c=3578

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/exp ... tegory.web

http://www.planetcatfish.com/scripts/aquariumguys.php

http://www.aquariumplants.com/

http://www.marineandreef.com/default.asp

http://www.pets-warehouse.com/aquariumfish.html

http://www.webaquatics.com/FishChannel.shtml

There are a couple of others I use occasionally as well as a couple of local shops for emergencies. Have had no major problems w/ any of the above & the minor miscues were handled promptly by cust. serv. "T"


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello...on a tank that size i would use a wet/dry and under gravel jets....you could filter the tank somewhere around 2000 to 2400 gph.

Tekjunky


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks tekjunky.
Would i be able to get a wet/dry and under gravel jets off the rack?
How much would it cost me?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I was looking at a tank of that size yesterday that held a colony of about 25 adult Tropheus, and a bunch of Petrochromis, and all it had for filtration was an AquaClear 110 on each end.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Wet/Dry Sump = DIY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Would i be able to get a wet/dry and under gravel jets off the rack?
> How much would it cost me?


 :roll: It will cost you a lot less if you build it yourself. There are a lot of DIY members on the forum, unfortunately, I'm not one of them.  Might be good to browse DIY forum or search wet/dry or sumps for ideas. As for 'off the rack'
INFO - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=932

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/artic ... tegory=580

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/artic ... cleid=2171

EQUIP - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=18367

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13648

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=12592

I'm no expert on these types of set-ups but they are available for purchase. Others on here can fine tune your needs & choices or give cust. service a call "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all comments.
I have decided on my filtration system set up.

What do you think?
1x XP4 (bought at petsmart for $170 as they price match with price i got from futurepets.com)
1x AquaClear 110 (there will be one more AquaClear 110 when my stocks are in)
2x Maxi Jet 1200 (still searching for a good price  )

If the above set up sounds ok, my 2nd question is where should i put them to have the best filtration and circulation possible?

Question 3 - I'm thinking of doing a fishless cycle so please advise what media should i put in my filters (XP4 and 110) to expediate the cycle? My intention was to get the water cycled and put the whole stock in.

Question 4 - Most hobbylist would use tap water and then add chemical to remove chlorine but i was thinking of using PUR flaucet filtation system to filter the water instead and not put any chemical. Would that work?

All comments and advise are appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

Heres my two cents. I have a 125g I use 3 Rena xp3 filters and two Seio Super Flow Pumps, 1100gph one on each end running at different times during the day, they are off at night. I have two External Thermal Heaters 200w.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> What do you think?
> 1x XP4 (bought at petsmart for $170 as they price match with price i got from futurepets.com)
> 1x AquaClear 110 (there will be one more AquaClear 110 when my stocks are in)
> 2x Maxi Jet 1200 (still searching for a good price )
> ...


System should work fine. Avg price for '1200' - $18/20 new. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=4609



> Question 3 - I'm thinking of doing a fishless cycle so please advise what media should i put in my filters (XP4 and 110) to expediate the cycle? My intention was to get the water cycled and put the whole stock in.


If you run the filters on a fully stocked tank for a few weeks & then transfer over to your set-up, that would speed things up considerably. (still might get a mini spike but short lived). *BioSpira* (if you can find it) will shorten your normal wait. As for media, the stock media should do fine. If you want to change or add something, bio would be your best bet. I removed carbon & replaced w/ this http://www.petsolutions.com/Matrix+I101 ... 10274.aspx .



> i was thinking of using PUR flaucet filtation system to filter the water instead and not put any chemical. Would that work?


Removes major contaminants from drinking water so I guess it can't be all bad. Contaminants vary from region to region. http://www.uc.edu/gissa/projects/drinkingwater/ (you can quizz your local supplier for most recent tests). _*Prime*_ or *AmQuel+* would be less expensive since the faucet filter needs changin every 100g. I would just treat the tank. "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

thanks for all comments.
What about placement of my hob, inlet/outlet for XP4 and also the 2 maxijet 1200?


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Any advise?


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks moneyfetter1, forgot i have a 135g instead of my old 20g, those faucet fliter are costing me an arm and a leg, lol. Any idea how should i place my inlet and outlet for my XP4 and well as my AquaClear 110?


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all advise and comments.

My tank(72" width) is finally set up with
1x XP4
2x AquaClear 110

Just need your opinion of the set up.....
With the XP4, i have the inlet tube on the extreme right attached on the back side of the tank and the outlet tube with spray attachment on the extreme left attached to the side of the tank.
The 2 Aquaclear 110 is placed on the middle of the tank.
Would this an ideal setup?

Just begin my fishless cycle, will update as soon as there is some progress.

Tell me what you think please.

"Tank a bunch"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Set up OK?
Looking for heater.
What heater would do good for a 135g tank?
Thanks


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I would use 2 X 250 watts to have one in case one goes out.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Paulbearer.
Got myself 2 250W Stealth heater for $19 each  .

Any comments on my filtration system and placement of filters?

Thanks


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

You could try the ebay site below for some good buys. I purchased two filters from these guys last summer with no complaint. I plan on buying two power heads to replace my worn out aqua clears. 
http://stores.ebay.com/JB-Pet-Supplies_ ... 3a45QQtZkm


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Just need your opinion of the set up.....
> With the XP4, i have the inlet tube on the extreme right attached on the back side of the tank and the outlet tube with spray attachment on the extreme left attached to the side of the tank.
> The 2 Aquaclear 110 is placed on the middle of the tank.
> Would this an ideal setup?


  Sorry for the delay, been in the hospital, but glad to read you're making progress!! Alot of times placement is a trial & error deal. The main objective is sufficient water movement throughout most of the tank. In a long tank, deadspots can happen for a number of reasons. Decorations, lg. driftwood or rocks, insufficient filter output ect. can inhibit movement to certain areas. Sometimes simple re-positioning can be the fix. Run it the way you have it & once you've added all your stock, decorations ect., check during your next 2 or 3 normal tank maintainance cleanings for areas w/ excess debris. If there are, make adjustments (maybe spread the A/C's apart to about the 2' & 4' position along the back). If the problem persists, maybe add a powerhead or two aimed at the trouble spots or switch filters & run 2 cans & 1 hob. 1 filter output thru the spraybar the other w/ jet outlet. Trial & error takes a min. but once you get it right, it's a beautiful thing!! Good luck, "T"


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks moneygetter1.
Hope if was nothing serious, good to have you back.

Into my 6 day of fishless cycle, still no nitrite and minimum pure ammonia is added every other day to maintain at 5ppm. This sounds right?

Guess i should start a new thread at another forum huh?

Thanks.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Tank setup updates......
1 XP4
2 AquaClear 110
2 250W Stealth heater

6/3 -Started my fishless cycle with ammonia bought from Ace hardware (contains 10% ammonia hydroxide)
6/9 -Ammonia level at 1.5 ppm, Nitrite at 0ppm
(so far i have only added about 150ml of ammonia in total)
Am i on the right track?

Media i am using for my filter
XP4-
Bio-Chem Zorb (came with XP4)
Bio-Chem Stars biological filtration media (came with XP4)
AquaClear 110 (#1)-
AquaClear carbon (came wtih packaging)
AquaClear BioMax (came wtih packaging)
AquaClear 110 (#2)-
AquaClear carbon (came with packaging)
Carbon filter cartridge (came form my established 20g tank)
Others-
About 3 big cups of gravel from my established tank

Does it looks ok?
Should i add more media into my filters, especially XP4 causes there seem to be alot of compartments that are empty?

Can't wait for my tank get running so all comments are welcome :fish: .
Thanks


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Too many questions huh? :-?

Just a bit confused with Bio-chem Stars media and Ceramics rings in my XP4. They seem to be doing the same thing. Did my search but got no real result.  .

Some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

now i am really worried...i just threw an eheim 2217 on my 150g and the fish love it ...maybe i am missing something?


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

I have almos the same set up as you on my 125g.

2 - AC110's
1 - xP3 Full of rings and stars.
1 - 150w heater
1 - 250w Heater

the AC110's are at the ends and the spraybar in the middle. Great movement. Place the Spraybar about 3" under the water and point them to the upper edge of the other side of the tank. This pulls water from below it as well as pushes it over the top of the water to get some nice movement.


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

I have almos the same set up as you on my 125g.

2 - AC110's
1 - xP3 Full of rings and stars.
1 - 150w heater
1 - 250w Heater

the AC110's are at the ends and the spraybar in the middle. Great movement. Place the Spraybar about 3" under the water and point them to the upper edge of the other side of the tank. This pulls water from below it as well as pushes it over the top of the water to get some nice movement.


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW MY PC SUCKS!!!!
WAY TO MANY POST!


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

thanks namelessjoker.
where is the placement of the inlet tube for your xp3 if you have the ac110 on both end?


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

Heres the setup.









Here is my tank.








^ cell phone picture so it looks bad ^[/img]


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

namelessjoker, u rock!
Are those rocks or driftwood? They look awesome.
More pics???


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

The rocks are just rocks I picked up off the side of the road here in KY with lace rock across the top to get a more tropical feel. As for pics, thats the best one I have. As I stated that was from my cell phone. I will post some more not so good shots if you like.



















Best two and they are really bad.


----------



## namelessjoker (Apr 24, 2008)

Also as you can tell thats just a 4' light on top and not to bright at that. And now it has a 50/50 bulb in it.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

live2bet said:


> Too many questions huh? :-?
> 
> Just a bit confused with Bio-chem Stars media and Ceramics rings in my XP4. They seem to be doing the same thing. Did my search but got no real result.  .
> 
> Some help would be greatly appreciated.


 :-?

btw, that was very creative namelessjoker


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just recieved the two 802 aqua clear power heads from this seller and found one of the pumps missing an impellor. I guess you get what you pay for. Luckily I had an old 402 that's impellor fit the new 802. The old 402's impellor housing was creacked and unuseable. [/img]

quote="beaker99"]You could try the ebay site below for some good buys. I purchased two filters from these guys last summer with no complaint. I plan on buying two power heads to replace my worn out aqua clears. 
http://stores.ebay.com/JB-Pet-Supplies_ ... 3a45QQtZkm[/quote]


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

if fishkeeping is your passion and your in it for the long haul,
you'll want a filter that can may be a pain in the a$$ to set up, but offers low maintennance and superior filtration long term... 
bite the bullet and get a sump :thumb: i did 
and if the tank is 4ft or bigger i wouldnt use anything else.

*** used internal powerfilters, HOB's, cannisters, FBF's u name it... nothing beats a sump.
you can relocate other stuff like heaters in there

currently i run my 125gal tank with a standard 3ft tank as a sump with a submersible pump powering a spray bar behind my rock wall, and thats pretty much it, no hassels, no drama :wink:

it'll be the best investment for your tank you'll ever make


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I'd agree with aaxxeell!

I've only had my wet/dry sump for a short time, but I can already see why people rave about them. They're extremely efficient, can be practically silent, are very safe if planned out, and have huge positives in comparison to HOBs or canisters (more water volume, more potential room for bio media, etc). I currently have 2xAC110s, an Eheim 2076 and the 30g wet/dry (the "best" of all worlds), but I can see running the entire thing on the sump alone. It seems fantastic.


----------

